# Video of 783# Blue Marlin weighed at ECBC



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations to the Done Deal team for there amazing 783# Blue Marlin catch. These guys are the Real Deal! They are true elephant hunters with a great boat and awesome crew. Congratulations to all the Vikings that did so well in the ECBC tournament. http://youtu.be/QT4LAq_gEgg

Capt. Ken Cummins on the Hooker - a 48' Viking weighed several fish including a 2nd place Dolphin. Capt. Matt Dunn aboard the 68' Viking Testing the Waters with mate Daniel Menard from Galati caught an amazing 190# Yellowfin. Nice fish! Brian Hoywnowski was angler onboard Mjoliner - a 57' Viking and brought in nice 125# Yellowfin

The Wahoo bite was off the chart - with a 78# fish needed just to get on the board!

My respect goes out to the rest of the crews who hung in there during rough seas!

Matt Condon


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That would be a sight to see, something that big crashing a bait attached to a rod in the boat.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a video of them taking this amazing fish out of the cockpit. Check this out - they had to "float" her out through the transom door!!! - 
http://youtu.be/9AEee1Ih5Ho


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What was that guy on the bottom yelling at? Who runs the done deal?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

If you watch the video on the official site, he talks about live baiting all morning so I assume she ate a livey? Also there is a rig in the background....cant tell which one though. Congrats to boat and crew, awesome fish!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, i bet that was a blast!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's a pic I took of it last night. Absolute beast!


----------

